# Big pleco caves :)



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I decided it was time to make some BIG caves, they are all 12" long and varying widths and heights, even made a triangle one.

I'll be selling and making up LOTS over the next couple weeks if anyone is interested.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn, I shoulda posted this in the DIY section, totally forgot there was a section for that here


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Np! Moved for you 

Love those slate caves.. very very nice. Are the tops removable?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

No I dont like to make removable lids for large caves, the fish are to big and powerful, even if elastic banded I believe they would move the lids. Smaller caves yes I make removable lids or back.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

r u making any small caves like 4-6 inches?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Yup, next few weeks I will have tons of small caves.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> Yup, next few weeks I will have tons of small caves.


how much r u willing to get for each? for bristlenose pleco breeding size cave.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

SAMhap said:


> how much r u willing to get for each? for bristlenose pleco breeding size cave.


Dunno yet, gotta go shopping for some slate.


----------

